

IEEE Standard Glossary of Software Engineering Terminology (1990) [pdf] - fauria
http://www.mit.jyu.fi/ope/kurssit/TIES462/Materiaalit/IEEE_SoftwareEngGlossary.pdf

======
JulianVModesto
This document is superseded by another: "Systems and software engineering --
Vocabulary," ISO/IEC/IEEE 24765:2010(E) , vol., no., pp.1,418, Dec. 15 2010
doi: 10.1109/IEEESTD.2010.5733835
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5733...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5733835&isnumber=5733834)

